# Weight loss support thread



## Geek2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Since some people wanted this thread, here it is! Feel free to post if you feel like you need to lose 5 to ?? as many pounds as you want. Share your diet with us and encourage one another. Please don't bash if you don't agree with what someone is doing. We are here to encourage each other.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone... I'll start.. I want to lose 5-10kg and I want to do it through slowly increasing my sunday runs. At the moment, I jog for around 10-15 minutes, which is really nothing but I'm hoping to increase that to around half an hour as I get better.

I have been told I have very small lungs and so while my legs usually arent that sore, I can't breathe so easily.

If anyone has any tips, Id love to hear them! good luck everyone with your weight loss!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is my story... I need to lose quiet a bit of weight. I have tried atkins, acupuncture, south beach, starvation, and even contemplated weight loss surgery. I decided against it (my own reasons for it ) and decided to give Weight watchers a try. So far, I've lost 30 lbs in 3 months. I am so excited about it. I have much more to lose but baby steps.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2008)

I have lost 20 kgs, about 45 pounds, i still have to lose 5 kgs, that is all i need, i am happy that i have been able to lose it almost all after my last pregnancy. What i do is, i work out every day for an hour, i do Tae Bo, Pilates, and Kickboxing combined with dance, and weight/resistance training 3 times a week, im thinking about including some yoga in the weekends as well






One thing i need to do more though, is drink enough water, but that is about it


----------



## RachaelMarie (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I'm doing Weight Watchers. I lost 30 pounds BUT i gained back 15. I'm just a little tired of the whole routine of tracking my daily points. Right now I just want to eat eat eat and not care about following the program. Oh...I desperately need this thread right now. I'm counting on you guys to give me a good kick in the butt so I can get it in gear!


----------



## Lia (Feb 28, 2008)

Go girls! When i take my measurements and start dieting, i'll follow up with you !

I think my goal will be thinner until Easter arrives - like 1-2kg thinner


----------



## MissPout (Feb 28, 2008)

I think i have the hardest way haha i have to loss around 80kg / 176lbs. Thats so much and scares me to death!



3kg 6lbs are gone this week


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ugh, where to begin. My ideal weight loss is 30 lbs. I've lost 10.5. I did weight watchers and I learned alot from that program and I'm smarter with my food choices. (Alot smarter) I use my elpitical everyday for an hour, it has turned my body into a freakish shape that I don't like! Part bodybuilder, part I don't know. I'm planning to start alternating between walking and using the elpitical for an hour a day. It's an everyday struggle to make the right decisions and to be strong in our goals. The only problem I have is that I want to have another baby soon, and it's freaking me out cause I don't want to gain any weight!!!


----------



## sali (Feb 28, 2008)

I need to lose like 30lbs. I joined the gym and was going everyday until I went on vacation two weeks ago. I've only been back to the gym once since then. I'm the kind of person that will go work out and then come home and eat....alot. I tell myself I worked out so I can eat whatever lol. I need to start eating healthy because I know working out won't be much help if I don't cut back on my intake. I used to have an eating disorder so I'm trying not to go into extremes again but sometimes it's just so frustrating doing it this way. It's hard not falling into old habits but I wanna try to do it the right way this time.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If anyone has any tips, Id love to hear them! good luck everyone with your weight loss! What's your water intake? That will help with your weight loss. Are you following any plan?
Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have lost 20 kgs, about 45 pounds, i still have to lose 5 kgs, that is all i need, i am happy that i have been able to lose it almost all after my last pregnancy. What i do is, i work out every day for an hour, i do Tae Bo, Pilates, and Kickboxing combined with dance, and weight/resistance training 3 times a week, im thinking about including some yoga in the weekends as well




One thing i need to do more though, is drink enough water, but that is about it





Dang girl! You do a lot. Congrats on your loss so far. Definitely drinking water will help. If you don't like plain water, try adding those Crystal Light packets. They make water taste better. I like the taste of water but get sick of it at times.

Originally Posted by *RachaelMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I'm doing Weight Watchers. I lost 30 pounds BUT i gained back 15. I'm just a little tired of the whole routine of tracking my daily points. Right now I just want to eat eat eat and not care about following the program. Oh...I desperately need this thread right now. I'm counting on you guys to give me a good kick in the butt so I can get it in gear! We can do it! I know its a pain in the arse to count points but when I have actually kept to my point allowance, I have lost weight so that for me is a big incentive. Any good low point snack recommendations?

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Go girls! When i take my measurements and start dieting, i'll follow up with you !
I think my goal will be thinner until Easter arrives - like 1-2kg thinner

You can do it!

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think i have the hardest way haha i have to loss around 80kg / 176lbs. Thats so much and scares me to death!



3kg 6lbs are gone this week Girl, I have a lot of weight to lose too but I am just too embarrased to post it on here. You have to think about it in baby steps. If you would've told me that in 3 months I would have lost 30 lbs I would have laughed. But I did and its working for me. it is definitely hard but like I mentioned before, I've tried a lot of different diets and WW has worked for me so far. You can do it sweetie! Baby steps. 

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, where to begin. My ideal weight loss is 30 lbs. I've lost 10.5. I did weight watchers and I learned alot from that program and I'm smarter with my food choices. (Alot smarter) I use my elpitical everyday for an hour, it has turned my body into a freakish shape that I don't like! Part bodybuilder, part I don't know. I'm planning to start alternating between walking and using the elpitical for an hour a day. It's an everyday struggle to make the right decisions and to be strong in our goals. The only problem I have is that I want to have another baby soon, and it's freaking me out cause I don't want to gain any weight!!! Congrats on the loss. WW does teach you about making smart food choices.


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay here's my story: I gained 70 lbs with my first pregnancy (8 years ago) and managed to lose a little of it after my son was born. I didn't lose any more while I was in my bad marriage, but as soon as that ended, I crashed dieted and became dangerously close to anorexia and lost about 85 lbs. When I met my hubby, I was at a good weight (my profile pic) but since I was eating well again, I packed on the weight and then with my 2nd pregnancy, I gained even more!! As of right now, I have about 110lbs to lose!! It's hard to admit that on here that I have that much to lose, but I know I can do it!! I'm going to order some Herbalife shakes because I was able to lose alot of weight with those in the past! I'll post my progress in here!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone



! Glad to see this thread has started. What is the herbalife shakes AprilRayne? Anywho, Im wanting to loose 40 pounds in 6 months



I need to tone up and feel better about myself.. Im going to count calories.. yay haha


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 29, 2008)

I posted in a previous thread that I gained 55-60 pounds during my first pregnancy, and then lost 10... and got pregnant again right away. So far I gained only about 2 pounds this pregnancy (yay, i'll be in my 7th month!) so I'm quite happy about that. I was never considered really skinny, but I always looked good, and felt great. The 55 pound weight gain is just too much now for me feel good, and be happy with how I look. My goal is to lose 55 pounds. I have to wait until late May when the baby is born to start Weight Watchers. Being that I'll be having a c-section, I won't be able to work out until early July. I'm pumped though...

Good luck gals! Marisol, Rachael, and Nury... great job on your weight loss so far! This is a great thread!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay here's my story: I gained 70 lbs with my first pregnancy (8 years ago) and managed to lose a little of it after my son was born. I didn't lose any more while I was in my bad marriage, but as soon as that ended, I crashed dieted and became dangerously close to anorexia and lost about 85 lbs. When I met my hubby, I was at a good weight (my profile pic) but since I was eating well again, I packed on the weight and then with my 2nd pregnancy, I gained even more!! As of right now, I have about 110lbs to lose!! It's hard to admit that on here that I have that much to lose, but I know I can do it!! I'm going to order some Herbalife shakes because I was able to lose alot of weight with those in the past! I'll post my progress in here!! Good luck ladies! Sorry that you went through all of that hun but now you are a better place in your life. We are here to support you. 

Originally Posted by *xoxmonicaxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi everyone



! Glad to see this thread has started. What is the herbalife shakes AprilRayne? Anywho, Im wanting to loose 40 pounds in 6 months



I need to tone up and feel better about myself.. Im going to count calories.. yay haha We are here for you. Post what plan you want to follow and how you are doing. 

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good luck gals! Marisol, Rachael, and Nury... great job on your weight loss so far! This is a great thread! Thanks!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a bit of weight to lose but to me, it doesn't matter about the number. I want to look and feel good and lose a few inches. It might be a good idea to have challenges, like drinking enough water every day, like having a streak of days where you drank enough water, or lose 5% of your body weight in a month or something like that. It helps me to do those things to stay motivated.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Feb 29, 2008)

In highschool I weighed a good 125. As I started college I slowly gained and weighed 130. But after my first year in college I started to go to the gym combining ab workouts, cardio, and weight training and have lost tons of weight. Last semester I took step aerobics and omg I burned alotta calories but it gave me so much enegy. I now weight 116. But for my height at 5"0, I need to work on my stomach area. It seems to just be sitting there while I'm toned everywhere else? Any suggestions? I've tried the ab workouts and cardio thing but Its still there! =[

I've recently turned vegetarian, I gave up meat completely for lent. but then my boyfriend was getting mad so now I decided to just give up pork and beef. My diet has been way healthier but I'm having trouble spots in the tummy.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my story... I need to lose quiet a bit of weight. I have tried atkins, acupuncture, south beach, starvation, and even contemplated weight loss surgery. I decided against it (my own reasons for it ) and decided to give Weight watchers a try. So far, I've lost 30 lbs in 3 months. I am so excited about it. I have much more to lose but baby steps. That is great!!!! Weight Watchers is a wonderful program! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2008)

How is everyone doing on their weight loss?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well i have been starting to eat better the past few weeks. When I started this new job i kind of went back to poor eating habits and i have adjusted myself. Ive lost about 25lbs in 1.5 yrs its really slow but i prefer that way.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 2, 2008)

I decided that today is the day that I will start. My current weight is 265 pounds and my goal is to lose 120 pounds. I consulted with a doctor a few times, and i have officially decided against lapband surgery and I have also decided against taking any weight loss supplements for the moment. I am going to do this with exercise and diet, reducing my calorie intake to 2000 a day, maybe less. I will also exercise twice a day, walking 1 mile in the morning, and utilizing the exercise channel on demand in the evening for about 30-45 minutes. I threw away all my snacks today, I literally cried. But it was a big step for me. So far today i have eaten:

breakfast- 1 glass of grapefruit juice

1 cup 2% milk

1 cup of special K

lunch- salad (consisting of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, vinegar and a little olive oil and pepper)

dinner- havent ate yet


----------



## Lia (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow Aprill , that's a huge commitment! But since you're da man, i know you'll succeed






And if you need more exercising , you can always go play with your kids ! Kids can make you really tired, LOL


----------



## Aprill (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I plan on taking them to the park or maybe to the track with me once school is out for the summer


----------



## RachaelMarie (Mar 3, 2008)

Today is the day I'm recommitting to Weight Watchers. I've eaten well:

Breakfast: 1 whole-wheat waffle, 1 tbsp light syrup, 2 pcs bacon

Lunch: Hamburger (no cheese, mayo), baked chips, grapes

Dinner: Frozen meal of some sort (haven't decided)

I'm hoping to lose 2 pounds this week, which is sensible. I'm going to plan better for the rest of the week. I need to make sure I follow all the good healthy guidelines.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I decided that today is the day that I will start. My current weight is 265 pounds and my goal is to lose 120 pounds. I consulted with a doctor a few times, and i have officially decided against lapband surgery and I have also decided against taking any weight loss supplements for the moment. I am going to do this with exercise and diet, reducing my calorie intake to 2000 a day, maybe less. I will also exercise twice a day, walking 1 mile in the morning, and utilizing the exercise channel on demand in the evening for about 30-45 minutes. I threw away all my snacks today, I literally cried. But it was a big step for me. So far today i have eaten:
breakfast- 1 glass of grapefruit juice

1 cup 2% milk

1 cup of special K

lunch- salad (consisting of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, vinegar and a little olive oil and pepper)

dinner- havent ate yet

Wow, awesome plan! I think I'll steal it! I had a family get together today with tonz of food, so I'm gonna get on track tomorrow! I'm right there with you though, girl! I'm not going to take any supplements either, especially because I'm still nursing my baby!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I decided that today is the day that I will start. My current weight is 265 pounds and my goal is to lose 120 pounds. I consulted with a doctor a few times, and i have officially decided against lapband surgery and I have also decided against taking any weight loss supplements for the moment. I am going to do this with exercise and diet, reducing my calorie intake to 2000 a day, maybe less. I will also exercise twice a day, walking 1 mile in the morning, and utilizing the exercise channel on demand in the evening for about 30-45 minutes. I threw away all my snacks today, I literally cried. But it was a big step for me. So far today i have eaten:
breakfast- 1 glass of grapefruit juice

1 cup 2% milk

1 cup of special K

lunch- salad (consisting of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, vinegar and a little olive oil and pepper)

dinner- havent ate yet

You GO Aprill! im very happy for you! I know you can do it girl, you're a strong willed person!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well i have been starting to eat better the past few weeks. When I started this new job i kind of went back to poor eating habits and i have adjusted myself. Ive lost about 25lbs in 1.5 yrs its really slow but i prefer that way. Slow and steady wins the race. Good for you that you recognized the problem and are willing to fix it. 

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I decided that today is the day that I will start. My current weight is 265 pounds and my goal is to lose 120 pounds. I consulted with a doctor a few times, and i have officially decided against lapband surgery and I have also decided against taking any weight loss supplements for the moment. I am going to do this with exercise and diet, reducing my calorie intake to 2000 a day, maybe less. I will also exercise twice a day, walking 1 mile in the morning, and utilizing the exercise channel on demand in the evening for about 30-45 minutes. I threw away all my snacks today, I literally cried. But it was a big step for me. So far today i have eaten:
breakfast- 1 glass of grapefruit juice

1 cup 2% milk

1 cup of special K

lunch- salad (consisting of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, vinegar and a little olive oil and pepper)

dinner- havent ate yet

Sounds like a good plan. Make sure you get some protein in your diet. I didn't know about the On Demand exercise channels. Thanks for the heads up. 

Originally Posted by *RachaelMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today is the day I'm recommitting to Weight Watchers. I've eaten well: 
Breakfast: 1 whole-wheat waffle, 1 tbsp light syrup, 2 pcs bacon

Lunch: Hamburger (no cheese, mayo), baked chips, grapes

Dinner: Frozen meal of some sort (haven't decided)

I'm hoping to lose 2 pounds this week, which is sensible. I'm going to plan better for the rest of the week. I need to make sure I follow all the good healthy guidelines.

Good for you! The SmartOnes aren't that bad. I get them at Target for $1.79 and I eat them for lunch every day. You can't beat a $2 lunch.

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, awesome plan! I think I'll steal it! I had a family get together today with tonz of food, so I'm gonna get on track tomorrow! I'm right there with you though, girl! I'm not going to take any supplements either, especially because I'm still nursing my baby! Yay! You can do it April. We are here to support you.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2008)

Did a bad thing and didnt eat dinner yesterday, I got in a small wreck today, airbag deployed and my bottom half of my mouth is busted, so I have consumed today:

breakfast- bowl of cereal

lunch: nothing I was in the ER

dinner: orange juice, some chicken broth with a straw, and got trifling and had some of Pickle's polyvisol vitamin drops





I did get a good find at Walmart: Crystal light thingies you put in the water...the metabolism formula one. I had a sip, it tastes good. I did walk this morning for an hour, wayyy over a mile, but nothing this evening, I dont feel well


----------



## daer0n (Mar 6, 2008)

Gosh Aprill, i didnt know that happened to you that sounds bad



what up with accidents when you decide to go on a diet lol, boo on it.

Ok, so i lost another two pounds, no 4 pounds, so i have about 4 more kgs to go (8.5 lbs or so) pretty close to my weight goal, -sigh- i can't wait.


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had a horrible week! I had my birthday party saturday, so all the week before that was "my birthday week' so snacked horribly! Bday party came consumed alot of alcoholic beverages, come monday, i've gained 1.5 lbs!!!! I have already worked that off, the only that makes me mad is that it could have been a new weight loss, not a stupid i'm back to where i was last week loss


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did a bad thing and didnt eat dinner yesterday, I got in a small wreck today, airbag deployed and my bottom half of my mouth is busted, so I have consumed today:..............................
I did get a good find at Walmart: Crystal light thingies you put in the water...the metabolism formula one. I had a sip, it tastes good. I did walk this morning for an hour, wayyy over a mile, but nothing this evening, I dont feel well

Damn Aprill!! Hope your ok!! Airbag's going off in your face don't look like fun!! I also use those Crystal light packets... Keep a few in my desk, purse, and brief case.. Helps when I get over cafinated!! Lol
Well ice hockey started this week and I've decided to eat better and drop 12 pounds... Before the game Tuesday I was down 6 pounds from Christmas (188) to 182 and I exersized last night on the treadmill, couple miles... So this morning + weighed 180.. Yeah!! 10 pounds to go...

I can typically loose 2 to 3 pounds a game if I don't do something stupid and pig out during the week.. Trying hard to get back into a size 10 dress.... And even some of my 12's were getting tight over the holidays.. When I get below 170 I look good enfemme but I start to look too thin I'm male mode.. And my wife always stops me from losing too much weight.. Lol. Kind of a safety valve!! 5 years ago I was over 220 and having terrible health problems.. And I'm never going there again!!!


----------



## niksaki (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey there, i started weight watchers last week have lost a total of 1.7kg's so far and have a about another 10-15 to go til i get to my personal goal


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't been doing so well! I had McDonald's today and I'm feeling really depressed about my weight! None of my clothes look good and I just don't feel good! I really need to get motivated! Sorry about the poor picked on me post! LOL I'm going to start doing pilates tomorrow and I still need to order my Herbalife shakes!

I'm so sorry that happened to you Aprill! I hope you get feeling better soon and you can stay on track with your goals!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm doing a 5 pound weight loss before March 31 on another forum. I find that it helps keep me motivated, if that helps anyone.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't been doing so well! I had McDonald's today and I'm feeling really depressed about my weight! None of my clothes look good and I just don't feel good! I really need to get motivated! Sorry about the poor picked on me post! LOL I'm going to start doing pilates tomorrow and I still need to order my Herbalife shakes!
I'm so sorry that happened to you Aprill! I hope you get feeling better soon and you can stay on track with your goals!

April, don't worry, we all have breakdowns, dont feel depressed about not seeing any changes yet, what's important is that you take the first step, and start excersicing. After i had my last baby i was REALLY overweight, i think i gained about 50 pounds or MORE! my clothes didnt even fit, not even in a joke, i went from a size 3 to a size 15, i was HUGE!!!! i couldnt believe it, going from XS to XL, i've been working out for a year now, i stopped for about a month though, so it wasnt that consistent, but during that time i lost about 20 pounds, after that i was stuck at 66 kgs, about (150 pounds) i started working out harder now and for longer and i have lost another 4-5 pounds (2kgs), my goal is 60 kgs, around 120 lbs, but, if i can lose more i will, i STILL dont fit in my skinny clothes, they look TOO tight! im a tight size 7, and a perfect fitting size 9 at the moment, i don't really look fat but im not as skinny as i used to be after having my daughter two years ago. But, i never gave up, and have lost MOST of it, it has taken a lot of effort from me to be able to lose it all, but i don't give up, the image of me being skinny has stuck in my mind and i remember feeling GREAT and looking GREAT so i REALLY want to go back to that, and i know i'll get there, so will you, so cheer up, and don't give up! I know that if you really want it you will lose it.


----------



## Karren (Mar 8, 2008)

Wooo Hoo...I broke the 180 barrier this morning... at 179, 9 pounds to go.. I plan to take the dog for a walk and hit the rowing maching this morning...


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 9, 2008)

I lost 35lbs with nutrisystem. I like their program because you can order online, it's not that expensive, no membership fees and it's sent to your front door. They have counselors for you to talk to (if you need to), but like Jenny Craig, you don't have to go in once a week and get weighed in.

I've kept the weight off for almost a year. I'd like to lose 15 more lbs and (seriously) get a boob lift because I'm big breasted.

My grandmother was built that way...small waist, but and nice legs, but a chest that went forever downward and it made her SHRINK! She turned into a hunchback, poor thing.

They pull on me and hurt my back...I've checked into the breast lift and the dr's here that do it. It's worth it to get it done....for me. It's not a cosmetic thing for me, it's a medical thing because my backaches.

PLUS........my favorite snack is....air popped popcorn---only 35 calories per cup and then I spray PAM butter spray on it (no calories) and then some seasoning.

Awesome! I love it. I'm in my late 40's though, so my Dr. told me to not eat popcorn every day cuz some people get diverticulitis when eating alot of seeds (popcorn shells).

Congratulations to everyone here for losing their weight!! That's hard to do and best to do before you hit menopause cuz then.......it's like cement. I work out every day and dance 3 X's a week. So, I'm pretty active.

Oh, too.......(I forgot to add this)......I had colon surgery about 5 years ago to remove a polyp. My gastro specialist said to eat 6 small meals per day. That keeps your metabolism going and it burns more calories per day.

LOTS of water.


----------



## MissPout (Mar 9, 2008)

I eat more Vegetables and Fruits now. No more Pork, more Turkey and i drink more water. I think i lost around 8lbs since i started. My Mom and my Dad joined the weight loss too thats cool! My doctor told me i should eat fish or eggs for dinner. This should help to burn fat over night. Good luck girls


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 9, 2008)

What kind of vegetables do you eat to snack on during the day? That's the only problem that I've had......is to find out what is good in the veggies.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 9, 2008)

All vegetables are good for you. Just try a bunch of different ones to see what you like. I love broccoli, peas, cauliflower, snow peas, mushrooms, lettuce etc


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 11, 2008)

I havent begun my weight loss journey yet.. But I have been making healthier choices.. skipping bread and stuff haha. My problem is when I get on a good plan I see good changes, and weight/inches lost but I am so meticulous about it. I had some bad anorexic tendencies through high school and later on.. and I freak if I dont do everything perfectly right.. with counting calories, working out, moving alot, and the scale is a scary thing for me.. I once dropped from 130 to around 99ish pounds in 8 weeks! Right now Im not being hard on myself, Im trying to figure out how to find healthy changes that arent so drastic so I dont get stressed over it. I want it to slowly blend into my life.. Does anyone have any tips or similar experiences?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone seeing improvements yet?

I got new workout videos, Slim in 6, i don't know why i never got them before, i highly recomend them, i needed to include new routines to my workouts, and im glad i did, these videos are awesome!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm noticing results.






I've lost a few inches off my waist and half an inch off my hips. The difference between my waist and hips is about 14 inches now. I've always been curvy like that, but does anyone have any good exercises that targets hips. I really need to lose more around that area. I know you can't spot reduce but I was just wondering what there is.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nury, your post gives me hope. I mentioned earlier, I gained 55 pounds with Connor. Hardly lost any, and I got pregnant again... kinda soon after. I haven't gained any weight this pregnancy yet, but I have a little less than 9 weeks still to go.



I'm hoping I don't gain more than 5 pounds. Less would be great. I have like 65 pounds to lose.... makes me very nervous. I want to fit back into all my olds clothes.

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif April, don't worry, we all have breakdowns, dont feel depressed about not seeing any changes yet, what's important is that you take the first step, and start excersicing. After i had my last baby i was REALLY overweight, i think i gained about 50 pounds or MORE! my clothes didnt even fit, not even in a joke, i went from a size 3 to a size 15, i was HUGE!!!! i couldnt believe it, going from XS to XL, i've been working out for a year now, i stopped for about a month though, so it wasnt that consistent, but during that time i lost about 20 pounds, after that i was stuck at 66 kgs, about (150 pounds) i started working out harder now and for longer and i have lost another 4-5 pounds (2kgs), my goal is 60 kgs, around 120 lbs, but, if i can lose more i will, i STILL dont fit in my skinny clothes, they look TOO tight! im a tight size 7, and a perfect fitting size 9 at the moment, i don't really look fat but im not as skinny as i used to be after having my daughter two years ago. But, i never gave up, and have lost MOST of it, it has taken a lot of effort from me to be able to lose it all, but i don't give up, the image of me being skinny has stuck in my mind and i remember feeling GREAT and looking GREAT so i REALLY want to go back to that, and i know i'll get there, so will you, so cheer up, and don't give up! I know that if you really want it you will lose it.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 17, 2008)

How did I not know this thread was here? LOL Boy, I'm observant.

Anyway, Congrats to all of you who have lost or are on the road to losing weight. Weight loss is one of the hardest roads that you can ever travel. I lost a total of 52 pounds on Weight Watchers and then gained 18 back. I am back on the program now and have lost, last I checked 6 pounds back off, but it is probably more now. WW has truly changed my life for the better.

You all can do it! I tell myself that everyday. If I can lose 52 pounds, believe me, anyone can. It doesn't matter how much you have to lose or how long it takes to get there, you are taking steps to get healthier and happier and that is the most important thing. You will get there.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 17, 2008)

on new years of this year i weighed 152 lbs. and i said thats it, it is now march 16 and i am down to 134 ;bs. this is what i did. i ate lean cuisine meals for breakfast with sugar free/decaff coffee, when i get to work i eat a gogurt on my first break, a slim fast on my second break and when i get home i eat a tiny plate of k cereal with skim milk, thats all. i will occassionally have a couple of bites of something that i really love or crave like a burger, pizza whatever, BUT JUST a COUPLE of bites and i savor it like crazy and it actually satisfies me, and believe it or not i do not crave anything, i never feel hungry or dizzy i dont miss the fattening stuff because the fact that i have lost so musch weight encourages me and motivates me to keep going, i also do alot of walking at work now so that also helps. so this is what did it for me, i guess the diet is no more than 1000 to 1300 calories a day. well it worked for me and i'm still losing.


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 17, 2008)

I have noticed that when I stick to my diet I don't crave anything. I can look at a whole pile of donuts in front of me and not even want them. Saying no is so much easier. When I first started WW, I thought I was going to die. I felt like I was STARVING. But now, I'm fine.

It is really important though to not starve yourself. It confuses your body and then you end up gaining weight back in the end.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 17, 2008)

Alrighty my update:

Week of March 2-8, lost 8 pounds

Week of March 9-15, lost 5 pounds

I found me a new goodie, Cherry Chocolate Diet Dr Pepper, the only drawback for me is that it makes me crave chocolate, but it is good and there is no way in hell that's a diet soda. Its getting warm outside here, so my husband is back to using the hell out of the grill, Ive been eating alot of grilled chicken and just sniffing the ribs (I didn't eat any I promise!)

Special K pecan cereal is my best friend, its good and I have used that to replace lunch. So breakfast is a mixed bag, cause I don't care to eat in the morning, lunch is a bowl o special K, and dinner consists of something baked or grilled, I haven't had anything fried in 2 weeks.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 17, 2008)

wow everyone;s doing great!

You go Aprill, you're doing awesome!

I find that the younger that you are too you lose weight more easily, i wish i was 20 again LOL ooh well.


----------



## Karren (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, not me.... Started out good but this week really sucked..... Went up 3 or 4 pounds by Wednesday and was able to get back to almost even up by today.... I was soooo pissed at myself... Like I wasted weeks worth of work, gone in 3 days... Grrrrr.. Now I really have to watch it these nex 4 days.... business trips are killers... I figure if I wear my tightes corset full time, I may have a shot at not gaining. hahahaha Pluss I brought along my roller hockey skates to try to get in some skating and they have an exersize room....

Congratulations everyone.... You have more will power than I have!! Keep it up!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey,

just had to pop in to say that, i added an hour to my workouts now, so that makes it two hours





That should speed up this painful and long process of losing weight, since i have been working out for more than a year now and have not lost all the pregnancy weight, jeez, gimme a break please, i need to fit into my old clothes again LOL


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 18, 2008)

i want to lose 30 lbs! its so hard....at my highest weighti was 238- i am now 210 amd want to lose 30 lbs more- help me!!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find that the younger that you are too you lose weight more easily, i wish i was 20 again LOL ooh well. Exactly how I feel!!!! Now it drags to lose weight, slow is good, as long as it's slowly going down and not up, lol.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi ladies ! I was wondering if anyone would be interested in commiting to like a workout schedule sort of thing with me? We could plan it up once a week for the week and do it up 'together'. I have the turbo jam set and could get you a copy send it over and we could start together keep motivated and on the same schedule together ! Be alot of fun and hold us accountible



. Im wanting to loose 75 pounds all together but my first term goal will be 25



. PM me !!


----------



## sali (Mar 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd tell ya'll that the body by glamour starts today. It gives you customized workouts and eating plans and by logging your progress you could win prizes. I looked into it after reading labrat81 talking about how easy it was. It's free



and totally awesome. I really hope I can stick to this. The workouts don't seem too hard and the food looks really simple to make and yummy.

All you have to do is go to their website and go to the body by glamour. Then you register and put in how much you weigh and how much you want to lose, it basically puts all the info you need to help you get healthy.

I've lost 6lbs so far just by working out and cutting back the alcohol. Hopefully this can help me improve my eating habits. Here's to progress


----------



## daer0n (Mar 18, 2008)

Monica, i have the whole set as well, (Turbo Jam) and i worked out with it for a year but now i changed my routine and workouts to new ones, the Slim in 6, i would have done it with you but im out of them for now until i have to switch it back, too bad :/ i would have liked to work out along with someone cause i wish i could do it with a friend or something in real life.


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a great thread. So glad I found it. I've been overweight my whole life. Right now I havent been sticking to anything really. My biggest prob is I do not lead an active lifestyle &amp; never have. It so hard for me to get motivated to move. When I'm at work I walk about 5-10 mins on my 1st &amp; last break. But @ home the couch is my best friend. I dont eat alot but I also dont eat all the stuff I should. Like greens,veggies &amp; fruit. I like fruit. Salads no. Ultimatley, I need to lose 100 lbs. It seems so daunting.


----------



## goddess_sham (Mar 25, 2008)

hey guys.. i m too trying to lose weight..need to lose abt 30 pounds. Big wedding coming this aug n i gotta luk slamming in my saree (o n i m the wedding planner for my sis's wedding!! )~ so far, i managed to cut down fast foods, eating more veggies n fruits. N i m going for aerobics for an hour, almost everyday. Its better tht way than hitting the gym coz it bores me.. i just wish i can do more.... feeling very inspired tho.. haha.. anyway best of luck ladiess!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Just popping in to say that im doing quite well, i have lost another two pounds, that makes 4 more pounds in the last two months, as a result of adding one more hour to my excersice routine and yoga, so yayers for me!! lol

This thread has been sorta dead, how's everyone else doing? Still sticking to your excersice / diet routines?


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm noticing results.




I've lost a few inches off my waist and half an inch off my hips. The difference between my waist and hips is about 14 inches now. I've always been curvy like that, but does anyone have any good exercises that targets hips. I really need to lose more around that area. I know you can't spot reduce but I was just wondering what there is.

Squats are very good, since it will work out the are behind your buns/hips by making the area tighter making your hips look smaller and toned.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xoxmonicaxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi ladies ! I was wondering if anyone would be interested in commiting to like a workout schedule sort of thing with me? We could plan it up once a week for the week and do it up 'together'. I have the turbo jam set and could get you a copy send it over and we could start together keep motivated and on the same schedule together ! Be alot of fun and hold us accountible



. Im wanting to loose 75 pounds all together but my first term goal will be 25



. PM me !! That would be cool!! I dont have any of them so I will pm you!! I guess we can go from there about how yo do it together!
I lost 2 pounds this week



booo Aprill, f-ing booo


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow everyone;s doing great!You go Aprill, you're doing awesome!

I find that the younger that you are too you lose weight more easily, i wish i was 20 again LOL ooh well.


So true!!!!!! It used to be so easy for me. Now it's so friggin hard to loose this blubber.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That would be cool!! I dont have any of them so I will pm you!! I guess we can go from there about how yo do it together!
I lost 2 pounds this week




booo Aprill, f-ing booo

Better lose it slow than losing nothing, they say that to give your skin the chance to bounce back to its normal state while losing weight is better to lose 1 pound a week, youre doing better than that, so no boo's for you, you're doing great just be patient with yourself!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations on all that are losing weight!!!!! That is a TOUGH thing to do. Those that are still trying, don't give up. Just invision yourself in a smaller sized outfit.

I lost 35 lbs on Nutrisystem last year and have kept it off. For us ladies over 40 yrs of age, that's sometimes tough because of the hormone changes with menopause.

But, I still want to lose 20 more lbs.

I've lost 4 pant sizes. I'm not on NS anymore, but I've kept the routine (eating 6 small meals per day)...lotsa water, fruits and veggies and low carbs. Some chicken w/o skin, fish and lean turkey. I totally cut out sugar (I use Splenda or cook with natural applesauce in place of sugar) and only drink flavored water with no calories, water and green tea.

I work out 5 times a week with cardio, situps, yoga and dancing. I go dancing 3 times a week and I don't drink alcohol, so I'm dancing pretty much the whole time I'm there with gf's. It's a kick, I love it.

One thing I do have to say is.....I'm large breasted and no matter how much weight I lose, my breasts stay a 38 DD. So, JUST FOR HEALTH reasons, I'm gonna get a breast lift done later this year. They kill my back and squish my upper stomach and my grandma had a nice body, but large boobs and she shrunk!!!!!! They literally dragged her down. I've inherited that and don't want to be on muscle relaxers the rest of my life.

I've checked out the plastic surgeons here THOROUGHLY and have seen their work, talked to their patients, I'm really cautious because I've heard and seen bad breast surgeries.

It's taken me a long time to decide to do this, but after trying every bra out there, I gotta go with the lift. Not a reduction, although some of the tissue is removed.

KEEP GOING! I tell myself that every day....don't give up and if you cheat one time, just get back in the "ring" and work on it again.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations on all that are losing weight!!!!! That is a TOUGH thing to do. Those that are still trying, don't give up. Just invision yourself in a smaller sized outfit.
I lost 35 lbs on Nutrisystem last year and have kept it off. For us ladies over 40 yrs of age, that's sometimes tough because of the hormone changes with menopause.

But, I still want to lose 20 more lbs.

I've lost 4 pant sizes. I'm not on NS anymore, but I've kept the routine (eating 6 small meals per day)...lotsa water, fruits and veggies and low carbs. Some chicken w/o skin, fish and lean turkey. I totally cut out sugar (I use Splenda or cook with natural applesauce in place of sugar) and only drink flavored water with no calories, water and green tea.

I work out 5 times a week with cardio, situps, yoga and dancing. I go dancing 3 times a week and I don't drink alcohol, so I'm dancing pretty much the whole time I'm there with gf's. It's a kick, I love it.

One thing I do have to say is.....I'm large breasted and no matter how much weight I lose, my breasts stay a 38 DD. So, JUST FOR HEALTH reasons, I'm gonna get a breast lift done later this year. They kill my back and squish my upper stomach and my grandma had a nice body, but large boobs and she shrunk!!!!!! They literally dragged her down. I've inherited that and don't want to be on muscle relaxers the rest of my life.

I've checked out the plastic surgeons here THOROUGHLY and have seen their work, talked to their patients, I'm really cautious because I've heard and seen bad breast surgeries.

It's taken me a long time to decide to do this, but after trying every bra out there, I gotta go with the lift. Not a reduction, although some of the tissue is removed.

KEEP GOING! I tell myself that every day....don't give up and if you cheat one time, just get back in the "ring" and work on it again.

Great post! And keep up the GREAT job!

How long have you been doing yoga for? And how has it worked for you?

Did you notice any good changes by doing it? i just added some to my routine so im looking to read about reviews on it


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Mar 30, 2008)

Yoga is excellent. It's relaxing, helps your posture, stretches areas of your body that need to be and then it focuses on muscle toning exercises (abs, legs, arms...etc) and therefore you can lose weight by toning.

I highly recommend it if you're tired of the aerobics....high or low impact.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay honestly I'm frustrated as hell. I've been working out at the gym, but i'm not motivated enough. Any recs? Maybe I need to change my workout. Thinking of getting some videos, but in any case... I need to lose 25 pounds. =[ All on my stomach area. HELP ME!


----------



## beckstar (Apr 6, 2008)

hey everyone

i am totaly hopeless at diets... people have me i dont need to but i feel like i need to loose those few extra pounds for me to feel happy bout myself. i am always watching what i eat and i hardly ever eat rubbish food but i still cant shift it i even go down the gym 5 days a week...i weight bout 10stone.

can anyone please help me????


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2008)

m if you go to the gym five days a week, you to take in account the muscles you're building.


----------



## CheerBear (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations on all that are losing weight!!!!! That is a TOUGH thing to do. Those that are still trying, don't give up. Just invision yourself in a smaller sized outfit.
I lost 35 lbs on Nutrisystem last year and have kept it off. For us ladies over 40 yrs of age, that's sometimes tough because of the hormone changes with menopause.

But, I still want to lose 20 more lbs.

I've lost 4 pant sizes. I'm not on NS anymore, but I've kept the routine (eating 6 small meals per day)...lotsa water, fruits and veggies and low carbs. Some chicken w/o skin, fish and lean turkey. I totally cut out sugar (I use Splenda or cook with natural applesauce in place of sugar) and only drink flavored water with no calories, water and green tea.

* I work out 5 times a week with cardio, situps, yoga and dancing. I go dancing 3 times a week and I don't drink alcohol, so I'm dancing pretty much the whole time I'm there with gf's. It's a kick, I love it.*

One thing I do have to say is.....I'm large breasted and no matter how much weight I lose, my breasts stay a 38 DD. So, JUST FOR HEALTH reasons, I'm gonna get a breast lift done later this year. They kill my back and squish my upper stomach and my grandma had a nice body, but large boobs and she shrunk!!!!!! They literally dragged her down. I've inherited that and don't want to be on muscle relaxers the rest of my life.

I've checked out the plastic surgeons here THOROUGHLY and have seen their work, talked to their patients, I'm really cautious because I've heard and seen bad breast surgeries.

It's taken me a long time to decide to do this, but after trying every bra out there, I gotta go with the lift. Not a reduction, although some of the tissue is removed.

KEEP GOING! I tell myself that every day....don't give up and if you cheat one time, just get back in the "ring" and work on it again.

WOW! Congratulations - keep up the good work



You are an inspiration - it makes me want to get up and go to the gym right now!!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm joinging the weight loss support thread! I am trying to lose about 40lbs. I gained so much weight in college, it's ridiculous! I am now just starting to workout again by running/walking after work for 3 miles. The hardest thing for me is changing my diet. I do OK during the week, but on the weekends I binge. Boo!! I am trying to eat clean. It's a diet where you pretty much have to eat veggies/fruits/lean meats. It's great though. I was able to kick alcohol out of my diet (yay!) and I hope to see good results as time goes on. I also bought several supplements to help aid me when I work out. I'll keep y'all updated.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 14, 2008)

I started at the end of January at 234 lbs....I was devastated. So I started controlling my calories and working my tail off at the gym....literally. I am now down 25 lbs and can't wait to reach under 200lbs. My total weight loss goal is 84 lbs. I have a ways to go but I feel great and I am off to a good start. Wish me luck


----------



## love2482 (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I started at the end of January at 234 lbs....I was devastated. So I started controlling my calories and working my tail off at the gym....literally. I am now down 25 lbs and can't wait to reach under 200lbs. My total weight loss goal is 84 lbs. I have a ways to go but I feel great and I am off to a good start. Wish me luck



25 lbs? That is great!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 25 lbs? That is great!! Keep up the good work!!! Thanks I appreciate your well wishes!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm joinging the weight loss support thread! I am trying to lose about 40lbs. I gained so much weight in college, it's ridiculous! I am now just starting to workout again by running/walking after work for 3 miles. The hardest thing for me is changing my diet. I do OK during the week, but on the weekends I binge. Boo!! I am trying to eat clean. It's a diet where you pretty much have to eat veggies/fruits/lean meats. It's great though. I was able to kick alcohol out of my diet (yay!) and I hope to see good results as time goes on. I also bought several supplements to help aid me when I work out. I'll keep y'all updated. Good luck everyone!

I've lost 10 more lbs after going off of Nutrisystem. So, that's 40-45 lbs and have kept it off for over a year.

It's okay to "binge" as long as you don't over do it. I eat 6 small meals per day and so, my stomach is used to that much food going into it.

If I feel like eating Popeye's chicken (without skin) on a Friday night and some ice cream, I can't eat much because my stomach gets full right away.

Plus, the next day I feel like doo doo. My body's not used to fried foods and lotsa sugar. So, once in awhile I do cheat only because if we keep strictly to the diet every day, it's hard not to cheat a bit.

Just as long as I get up the next day and workout a little bit more than I do on the other days.

I'm a health food freak and eat natural foods, plus I do colonics once in awhile. That's a totally different subject, but you'd be amazed at how much you can lose by even going for a colonic once a year. Sometimes people abuse it and do it up to 2-3 times a week and that's not good on your digestive system because it tends to get used to that and not wanna work on it's own.

If you have any questions on that subject, please ask. It's not a topic that everyone likes to talk about ....or read





GOOD LUCK!!! One day at a time....just focus on that.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you musicNmakeup. I am happy to read that you have lost nearly 50 lbs on Nutrisystem! Congrats!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats MusicNMakeup!

I am pretty happy with my results, i have lost another two pounds in the last 2 weeks and a half, i have only about 6.5 more to go, (3 kgs) and i may be at my goal. I added another hour of excersice, which makes it three hours of excersice for me, consisting of resistance, cardio, pilates, yoga and tae bo =)

Yay for me


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 23, 2008)

I've lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks just by cutting back a couple hundred calories a day and working out like I normally do.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Apr 28, 2008)

ahhh i love this thread, it makes me feel good about myself hehe..

i lost 33 lbs ..in like 5 months..im so happy ..i use to be 145 and now 112 XD


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

I am almost at my goal weight yay! only have 3 pounds or less to go, then if i feel like i need to lose more then i will, but im pretty happy i am so darn close! i thought i was never gonna make it back to where i was *phew*


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 4, 2008)

i want to lose 30 lbs...my doc scolded me the other day about my weight and cholesterol. my problem is staying motivated over an extended period of time, im always gung ho for about a month and after that i lose my will! any tips on staying motivated and what to eat? i have tried all the fad diets and realize that they dont work. what has worked for any of you??


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to lose 30 lbs...my doc scolded me the other day about my weight and cholesterol. my problem is staying motivated over an extended period of time, im always gung ho for about a month and after that i lose my will! any tips on staying motivated and what to eat? i have tried all the fad diets and realize that they dont work. what has worked for any of you?? I tried so many "Diets" that I have lost count. It didn't click with me until after I had my babies and turned 30. I thought I have got to change the way I treat my body. I ate horribly and never excercised. So for me seeing it as a long term lifestyle change and not a diet. Nothing is off limits to me. I eat smaller portions and have replaced everything in my house to organic, lower fat, and sugar free. And I go to the gym every weekday morning. I love it now, my kids go to the kids club and have a great time, and I get time everyday to do something great for myself.

Slow and steady wins the race as they say and I don't even expect to reach my final goal weight until December of this year.

30 ponds down.......45 to go! And believe me if I can do it anybody can!


----------



## love2482 (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ms_althani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahhh i love this thread, it makes me feel good about myself hehe..i lost 33 lbs ..in like 5 months..im so happy ..i use to be 145 and now 112 XD

Congrats!




How did you do it?


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried so many "Diets" that I have lost count. It didn't click with me until after I had my babies and turned 30. I thought I have got to change the way I treat my body. I ate horribly and never excercised. So for me seeing it as a long term lifestyle change and not a diet. Nothing is off limits to me. I eat smaller portions and have replaced everything in my house to organic, lower fat, and sugar free. And I go to the gym every weekday morning. I love it now, my kids go to the kids club and have a great time, and I get time everyday to do something great for myself.

Slow and steady wins the race as they say and I don't even expect to reach my final goal weight until December of this year.

30 ponds down.......45 to go! And believe me if I can do it anybody can!

good for you! well i am seeing it now as a lifestyle change...changes are hard but i know it will be worth it, thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good for you! well i am seeing it now as a lifestyle change...changes are hard but i know it will be worth it, thanks for the words of encouragement



Change is hard, nearly everyday I have to say to myself it isn't worth it. Mainly referring to my craving for french fries!! LOL!


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 19, 2008)

I keep telling myself this, but TODAY is the day that I start to crack down on myself and get my butt back to the gym. Right now I'm 5'2 at 142 LBS. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my new curvy shape, I just want to tone it up a bit. When I first moved in with Victor I was 122. I wanna get back down to that. I'm hoping it wont be too hard. It's just time to tone the fluff in the midsection. Victor is now a certifed personal trainer, so there's no more reason for me to continue to be fluffy. I have learned A LOT about nutrition and weight loss from him and you'd be amazed by knowing the stuff that you think is healthy and normal is actually not all that great for you, and may in turn cause you to gain more unwanted weight. Anyways, today is my day 1 of hardcore training. I love having my own personal trainer


----------



## Andi (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I keep telling myself this, but TODAY is the day that I start to crack down on myself and get my butt back to the gym. Right now I'm 5'2 at 142 LBS. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE my new curvy shape, I just want to tone it up a bit. When I first moved in with Victor I was 122. I wanna get back down to that. I'm hoping it wont be too hard. It's just time to tone the fluff in the midsection. Victor is now a certifed personal trainer, so there's no more reason for me to continue to be fluffy. I have learned A LOT about nutrition and weight loss from him and you'd be amazed by knowing the stuff that you think is healthy and normal is actually not all that great for you, and may in turn cause you to gain more unwanted weight. Anyways, today is my day 1 of hardcore training. I love having my own personal trainer



wow how awesome. My fiancÃ© knows a lot about fitness and working out as well (but only from personal experience, and of course a guyÂ´s workout program is wayyy different from a girlÂ´s routine), but weÂ´re in a long distance relationship. I would love to have him motivate me and go to the gym with me though. ThatÂ´d be so awesome
Oh and feel free to share any nutrition or workout secrets he gives you. IÂ´m very interested in all that even though I donÂ´t need to lose weight. I just wanna eat as healthy as I can and stay motivated to do Pilates more often.


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 19, 2008)

Here's a couple of tips that I had no clue about until he told me. You MUST drink 1/2 your body weight in oz of water to help with the burning of fat. 

I.E. I weigh 140, so I need to drink 70 oz of water a day. Keeping up with drinking that much water is not as easy as it sounds. 

STAY AWAY FROM THE ELIPTICAL!!!! Well, if you want a saggy flat bottom, then be my guest. Otherwise stay away. 

Eating small meals throughout the day is the healthiesy way to diet. Reason being is because, say you only eat about 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Your body needs more than that, so it will store all the fats and what not to feed your body when it needs the fuel to keep going. By eating every couple of hours (about 4-5 small meals a day) your body will then start to realize "Hey, I'm going to eat every couple of hours, I don't need to store this food, I can burn it off." Which also helps with fat burning. If that makes sense. 

Cardio is not for weight loss. Hence the name Cardio which is for your heart. It may help a little, but it will do more harm by eating more muscle.

When using weights, you want to reach failure. Sounds odd I know. By failure I mean, start with your max weight. Say you can only curl 20LBS, try starting off with 25LBS, and set yourself at 12 reps. You do not want to make it to 12 reps on that 25LB weight. You want to fail, meaning you can't curl it anymore whatsoever. Usually by the 7-8th rep you should fail. If you make it to 12, you need to up your weight.

Also, when weight training, you have to work past that burn you get. Painful yes, but there's a reason for it. That burning you're feeling is actually what's eating the fat. That burn produces more mitochondria &amp; that's what eats the fat. If you're having a hard time squeezing that last rep in, just have someone spot you. 

Oh, for you coffee/soda drinkers out there. For every soda or coffee you have, you have to make up in oz of water. So Say I'm already at my 65 oz of water, and I treat myself to a soda (which is hardly ever for me) I set myself back 2 oz. So now I'm back at 63oz. It is now a game of catch up.

Most importantly, FORM is most important. If you have the wrong form when weight training, you wont see any results, and you'll end up hurting yourself.

Oh, H.I.T (High Interval Training) This is one major fat burner. before you start, warm up for 5 m ins. Jump on the treadmill or bike and do the highest intensity you can, while standing up (if on bike), for 1 minute, then drop it down to the slowest pace for 1 minute (sitting). If on a treadmill obviously you'd be running, then drop it down to a slow walk. Do this for 1/2 hour everytime you work out.

No pill, tea, powder, or drink will make you lose weight I don't care what the infomercials promise. The most it does is rid you of water weight &amp; when it stops working guess what? You'll gain all that you lost back, plus a few extra LBS. The only healthy way to lose weight is to stick to a 5-6 meals a day diet (calories within reason of course), exercise daily, and get plenty of rest.

Hope this was a help to some of you. If you have any other questions just let me know =)


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a couple of tips that I had no clue about until he told me. You MUST drink 1/2 your body weight in oz of water to help with the burning of fat. 
I.E. I weigh 140, so I need to drink 70 oz of water a day. Keeping up with drinking that much water is not as easy as it sounds. 

STAY AWAY FROM THE ELIPTICAL!!!! Well, if you want a saggy flat bottom, then be my guest. Otherwise stay away. 

Eating small meals throughout the day is the healthiesy way to diet. Reason being is because, say you only eat about 3 times a day, breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Your body needs more than that, so it will store all the fats and what not to feed your body when it needs the fuel to keep going. By eating every couple of hours (about 4-5 small meals a day) your body will then start to realize "Hey, I'm going to eat every couple of hours, I don't need to store this food, I can burn it off." Which also helps with fat burning. If that makes sense. 

Cardio is not for weight loss. Hence the name Cardio which is for your heart. It may help a little, but it will do more harm by eating more muscle.

When using weights, you want to reach failure. Sounds odd I know. By failure I mean, start with your max weight. Say you can only curl 20LBS, try starting off with 25LBS, and set yourself at 12 reps. You do not want to make it to 12 reps on that 25LB weight. You want to fail, meaning you can't curl it anymore whatsoever. Usually by the 7-8th rep you should fail. If you make it to 12, you need to up your weight.

Also, when weight training, you have to work past that burn you get. Painful yes, but there's a reason for it. That burning you're feeling is actually what's eating the fat. That burn produces more mitochondria &amp; that's what eats the fat. If you're having a hard time squeezing that last rep in, just have someone spot you. 

Oh, for you coffee/soda drinkers out there. For every soda or coffee you have, you have to make up in oz of water. So Say I'm already at my 65 oz of water, and I treat myself to a soda (which is hardly ever for me) I set myself back 2 oz. So now I'm back at 63oz. It is now a game of catch up.

Most importantly, FORM is most important. If you have the wrong form when weight training, you wont see any results, and you'll end up hurting yourself.

Oh, H.I.T (High Interval Training) This is one major fat burner. before you start, warm up for 5 m ins. Jump on the treadmill or bike and do the highest intensity you can, while standing up (if on bike), for 1 minute, then drop it down to the slowest pace for 1 minute (sitting). If on a treadmill obviously you'd be running, then drop it down to a slow walk. Do this for 1/2 hour everytime you work out.

No pill, tea, powder, or drink will make you lose weight I don't care what the infomercials promise. The most it does is rid you of water weight &amp; when it stops working guess what? You'll gain all that you lost back, plus a few extra LBS. The only healthy way to lose weight is to stick to a 5-6 meals a day diet (calories within reason of course), exercise daily, and get plenty of rest.

Hope this was a help to some of you. If you have any other questions just let me know =)

I don't understand how the eliptical can make your butt saggy and flat? LOLi have never used it before, so i am just curious


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 19, 2008)

Because it actually eats the muscle leaving the fat behind. The best machine to use to tone your butt is the backwards leg curl. I forget what the actual machine is called hahahahaa. It the one where you lay down and your butt is kinda in the air, and you curl your legs toward your butt.


----------



## daer0n (May 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *P.I.T.A* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Because it actually eats the muscle leaving the fat behind. The best machine to use to tone your butt is the backwards leg curl. I forget what the actual machine is called hahahahaa. It the one where you lay down and your butt is kinda in the air, and you curl your legs toward your butt. OH yeah i know which one you mean, i do the same kind of excersice except without the machine lol just on fours on the floor and lifting one leg at a time, curling up or lifting up and down



Thanks for explaining! =)


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 19, 2008)

You're more than welcome =)


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 25, 2008)

OK, major bump in the road of my weight loss journey. As I said before I had lost 30 pounds and was doing so well. Enter my trip to Vegas over-eating over-drinking and only 2 trips to the gym in 8 days. Then I get home and my whole family gets sick. So now I have been back a week and still no trip to the gym!!! I know I have put some weight back on, 5 pounds or so, and it is driving me crazy! I can't wait to get to the gym when I feel better!!

Just had to vent!


----------



## sweet67 (May 25, 2008)

i have developed a weight loss challenge for myself and so far I have lost 15 lbs. I changed my eating habits, and committed to a one hour workout during the weekdays. I only shop at health food stores to stop me from reverting back to my old eating habits. 10 more lbs to go and then I will be beach ready.


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2008)

i gained back some weight. i hate it. i suppose i'll have to see my doctor (again) and get my hormones checked, just in case it's my thyroid, again.

what bothers me is i know by heart the menu i'll be taking in order to loose weight again (diet that only worked in the beginning), consisting mainly of vegetables. veggies i can't really eat unless they're cooked because then, either i am constipated or the contrary. either way being very problematic.

and if i go see the gastroenterologist i risk being told it's just stress or my hormones(like i'm making myself sick, that kind of thing).

rant over lol.


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2008)

My weight loss crashed and burned this month.... I was so close to my goal and though I'm still exersizing as much as before I'm just eating too much and the wrong things at the wrong time... I gained 7 pounds instead of loosing the 5 I wanted!! Grrrrrr

Business trips with coworkers don't help at all... They always want to go out to eat and I follow along... I should stay at the hotel and exersize and play with makeup!! Lol. if I go alone I never eat much.. Salad or a subway sandwich...

I got to do something quick or I'm going to blow up like a ballon!! We went out to Dave and Busters last night and I had the Cheese Burger.... Damn... Today I've done pretty good.. No snacks and a yogart for lunch... And I'm playing ice hockey twice this week which helps a lot... Wonder what's for dinner?


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm exercising more and i'm back at drinking my bottle of water everyday, so that seems to help.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 17, 2008)

i've flopped! i need to get back on trip, especially since my wedding is a month away!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 24, 2008)

I've lost 4 lbs - but I'm afraid it's water weight.

I REALLY need to check what I eat. Gah. The scale fluctuates a lot, and in my mind - I'd like to think I lost 4 lbs but who knows... not giving up hope. I'm taking advantage this summer that I don't have work/school in the morning, so I'm at the gym at least 5x a week putting in 2 hours.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 26, 2008)

Thought I'd check in......

So thankfully with my crazy last month, no weight gained. Unfortunately no more lost. I am still at 32 lbs lost. I am stepping it up now though. Back to stricter diet and I am increasing my workouts! I am also adding more strength training with 2 weight classes a week! Man, it was much more fun putting this weight on!!


----------



## ashlock.k (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm excited, because my mom and I just joined LA Fitness today! We're trying to support eachother in our weightloss. Sometimes it can be really hard to stay motivated and to actually do my exercise, but we just have to keep on.

Keep up the good work everyone! I used to be a very fit person, weighed about 130 lbs , but then my life changed and I went to school in Australia and I gained about 50 lbs. So I understand the scary-ness of trying to lose it, but I was thin once, so I know I can do it again.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a binge eater. I have constant cravings to binge.

I'm 5'8", around 155 lbs. I'm trying to lose around 20 pounds...I lost 10 and got down to 145 but come the week of my period I started binging again.

The ONLY thing that's keeping me from my weight loss goal is binging. I know how to eat right, and I play sports and go to the gym...but binging keeps all that fat on, plus it's a bad habit that I'm trying to get rid off.

Hopefully these 20 lbs come off sometime in the near future!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 20, 2008)

update on my progress, i have lost around 12 lbs! i am really proud of myself and i have a ways to go but the words of encouragement have helped me alot ladies! thanks a bunch- im off to the gym


----------



## Ashley (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Debbie!


----------



## valleygirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey all!! I think this thread is a great idea! I have been losing weight too and I only have 5 more lbs to shed off until I hit my goal!! I have been doing soooo much research and getting personal trainers and nutritionist that I thought I would share my tips with you!

1lb=3500cals.............try not go eat over 2000cals per day. keep a journal on what you eat.

rapid weight loss.....cardio cardio cardio

not just same thing every time

find a field and do sprint intervals!!! works like magic

run on an empty stomach....sounds painful but the results are shocking

lift weights! 

this boosts your metabolism

which makes your body melt alway cals faster

try not to eat after 7pm

once your body is getting ready for bed your metabolism slows rapidly so its slows down burning those cals you ate right before bed

sleep plenty

have 3 main coarse meals and 3 snacks throughout the day

keep it persistent so your body gets used to it

if it doesn't then your body will go into starvation mode because it wont know when you will eat next so it wont burn cals fast and will store fat

eat most of your carbs during the day: whole grain/ wheat

get in your veggies and fruits!

you need at least 25gms of protein every day!!chicken is a great source of protein!



water water water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hope these few tips help ladies!!

*xoxooxo GOOD LUCK*


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif update on my progress, i have lost around 12 lbs! i am really proud of myself and i have a ways to go but the words of encouragement have helped me alot ladies! thanks a bunch- im off to the gym Congratulations! Keep up the great work


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm starting to diet again and incorporate some 15-20 mins exercise into my daily regimen. First off, I'm drinking lots of water and cutting back on carbonated drinks. So far I lost 5lbs and my goal is to lose 15 more lbs. Just need to take down what I eat and the calorie intake. I have cut off most of the sugary stuff like chocolate, candy, ice cream. It's soooo hard to cut down carbs for me because I love potatoes and pasta. Ack! but I'm learning not to be a glutton...lol, I should be ok for the next 2-3 months to get to my goal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missxstephy (Aug 21, 2008)

alright girls! i need to lose at least 70lbs by christmas and i think the only way im going to do that is to starve myself... jk.. but i really dont know how im going to do it... i have to attend my sister's wedding on December 27th and i am the maid of honor... i seriously would NOT like to look the way i do now attending her wedding.. does anyone have any ideas for me? PLEASEEEE i need a lot of help and i hope i can turn to you girls for it..

i literally cried when i heard that i only have less that 4 months to lose a LOT of weight... anything will help thanks girls! &lt;3


----------



## Laura-M (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm hoping to lose around 10-15lbs over the next few months. I've started modifying my routine (walking home from work, eating better) but I do really need to start going back the gym.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, so I'm not sure why I didn't post in this thread earlier!

I gained 20 lbs. and have not been able to fit into any of my old clothes.



I guess my metabolism really slowed down once I hit my mid-twenties. I'm only looking to lose 15 of the 20 lbs. that I gained for now.

Anyway, I tried walking 40 min. a day and ended up giving up after about a week and a half. I just really have a hard time with motivation when it comes to exercise...

So I gave up on that and have been on a diet for a little over a month. So far, I've lost 7 lbs. Hopefully this week I'm looking into adding pilates 3 times a week and walking for 20 min. 2 times a week. We'll see how that goes!

8 lbs. left until I reach my original goal!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm searching for the scale to know exactly what weight i have lost, but approximately i weigh 75 kilos. i want to weigh 65, that's the goal my endocrinologist said i should reach so i tend to trust her on that.

what i do is i do some pilates exercises, plus turbo jam, about 3 to 4 times a week, i try to work out everyday but it seems hard for my body, so i decided to slow down a bit. i also walk and use the stairs instead of the elevator when i can.

the good news is i lost a size in pants so the new one i bought a few months ago fits !! i bought it before i gained back some kilos, so i'm really happy to wear it.


----------



## Karren (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *missxstephy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif alright girls! i need to lose at least 70lbs by christmas and i think the only way im going to do that is to starve myself... jk.. but i really dont know how im going to do it... i have to attend my sister's wedding on December 27th and i am the maid of honor... i seriously would NOT like to look the way i do now attending her wedding.. does anyone have any ideas for me? PLEASEEEE i need a lot of help and i hope i can turn to you girls for it..
i literally cried when i heard that i only have less that 4 months to lose a LOT of weight... anything will help thanks girls! &lt;3

That's a lot of weight to loose in 4 months... I lost 50 in 9 months.... I think 2 to 3 pounds a week is a sustainable rate if you keep at it... I did it by not eating snacks after dinner and exersizing 5 or 6 times a week....


----------



## Karren (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so I'm not sure why I didn't post in this thread earlier!
I gained 20 lbs. and have not been able to fit into any of my old clothes.



I guess my metabolism really slowed down once I hit my mid-twenties. I'm only looking to lose 15 of the 20 lbs. that I gained for now.

Anyway, I tried walking 40 min. a day and ended up giving up after about a week and a half. I just really have a hard time with motivation when it comes to exercise...

So I gave up on that and have been on a diet for a little over a month. So far, I've lost 7 lbs. Hopefully this week I'm looking into adding pilates 3 times a week and walking for 20 min. 2 times a week. We'll see how that goes!

8 lbs. left until I reach my original goal!

So did you make it, Shaundra? I haven't checked in here in a while!! 

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm searching for the scale to know exactly what weight i have lost, but approximately i weigh 75 kilos. i want to weigh 65, that's the goal my endocrinologist said i should reach so i tend to trust her on that. 

what i do is i do some pilates exercises, plus turbo jam, about 3 to 4 times a week, i try to work out everyday but it seems hard for my body, so i decided to slow down a bit. i also walk and use the stairs instead of the elevator when i can.

the good news is i lost a size in pants so the new one i bought a few months ago fits !! i bought it before i gained back some kilos, so i'm really happy to wear it.

All right Aude!!! Now you can go shopping for new clothes when you get to 65kg!!!


----------



## Ilona (Nov 6, 2008)

Loosing weight is not a big deal now days, you don't need to worry about it. As everything has a solution.

My brother was facing the same problem then his friend suggested him to try Mark Patrick's program. The

programs are just incredible and a new way to get better health. I hope that you would love to know about this.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So did you make it, Shaundra? I haven't checked in here in a while!! Hey, I forgot to mention! lol! Thanks for asking...



I actually lost a little more than my original goal. Not sure yet if I'm going to continue on to try to lose the last few lbs. to completely lose all the weight I gained or stay where I'm at...


----------



## frankie299 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm also working on losing weight - have 30 lbs. to go. But I'm discovering ugly cellulite where I couldn't see it before. How do you get rid of it? I'm looking at some special creams - like TanThin. Heard anything about it?

frankie


----------



## Karren (Nov 28, 2008)

I gained 4 pounds yesterday and now I have to exersize all day today!! I feel like a beached whale!!! lol


----------



## Ozee (Nov 28, 2008)

great thread



its really encouraging to read everyone elses stories. I've always felt as if i was the only person who struggles with weight.

My family are not supportive nor is my husband. They all seem to think i should be back to look great by now and i guss i agree. My son will be 1 on dec 10th and im dreading being at his celebration i feel that awful about how i look



Which makes me angry because for his party i shouldn't be worrying about how i lookor what others say. But i have a fil who says things like 'do you want 2 chairs?' in front of everyone,aunties who say stuff like 'oh you wouldn't want a photo taken would you not when you look like that' 'you've gone beyond normal help you need lapband surgery' etc etc....So not very supportive i guess. I'm 5'11 and about a size 18au. I have about 30kgs i want to lose or possibly even 40kgs.

I dropped 15kg that i gained during preg within the first 4 months after birth, but for 2nd preg i just stacked on weight and haven't been able to lose any of it. So i know i can do it just struggling this time.

I look forward to hearing your stories of success and hope to beable to write one of my own soonish.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2008)

I lost some weight, but it's funny how the numbers don't change much on the scale, yet i lost two sizes in pants. It's frustrating.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 16, 2008)

Noone is posting! We cant give up just because its Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*gets out conversion calculater*

Started "dieting" about two months ago

Height - 171cm tall/5'7

Starting weight - 76kgs/168lbs

Current weight- 68kgs/149lbs

Weight loss to date 8kgs/17lbs

I have a pretty crappy history of bad eating. I had a bad eating disorder for most of the time i was a teenager, its gotten a lot better over the past couple of years, and since ive gone on this diet things have been great. I know what its like to lose a lot of weight and be skinny. I know that i can drop 10kgs in a month (22lbs) if i want to. I also know that doing this messes up your life, you cant concentrate, you become a very bitter and unhappy person. Last but not least, when you eventually do gain the weight, you end up heavier than before as your metabolism is very slow and your body is craving fatty and sugary food after denying yourself of this for so long. So dont wanna do that. So my weight loss might be a lot slower than what it was before, or even what anyone else is doing. But my main focus is to try and be healthy and not get back into bad habits.

i am a vegetarian and gave up a diet of fatty food, carbs, cheese, chocolate, snacks for a healthy vegan one. Its so strange, ive realised just how addictive junk food is, and when you go of it, you want it less and less. You start listening to your body, when you DO eat junk food, you feel sick and unhealthy afterwards, so its never worth it. From time to time ill let myself have a treat of maybe a chocolate or something, but even that i do less and less.

I havnt done much exercise to be honest, i do crunches, weights and my foot exercise for a couple of minutes morning and night and sometimes go for a walk.

Pretty much the main theme of my new diet is not doing anything that would encourage me to go over my limit and fall back into the trap of an eating disorder. This includes NOT counting calories, NOT weighing myself everyday, NOT writing down the things i eat, no weightloss pills,no weird shakes, nothing like that.

I am a little proud of myself at the moment as its my only weight loss to date thats been healthy. Such a relief!

Oh, and i know my post was long enough, but ive reached my first goal weight already, my next goal weight is 65kgs. My ultimate goal weight is about 58kgs which is about the same size as 2 of my favourite girlfriends and they look fantastic.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been doing bad the last couple of days....I got drunk at my work Xmas party ( I RARELY drink) and now I just want to eat and not work out.I feel real lethargic. Also, I am kinda discouraged. I have been working out and trying to eat better,( previously to the party) and I still weigh in at 171 :-( I didn't lose anything!

I work out hard too!

I really didn't want to have to go on a strict diet, but it looks like I might have to


----------



## magosienne (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sick, it's my girly time, and i feel like a beach whale. Blah ! i barely do some abdominal pilates as i can't stand my bloated belly. But i do run after my trains and buses, the only advantage i can find to a strike


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 22, 2008)

Modirty80 - Be careful about the strict diet, it works for NOONE. Its good for if you want to mess with your body, make yourself miserable and end up heavier than when you started, but thats about it. Statistics say that 95% of people on a diet end up gaining all the weight back. Make sure your drinking lots of water, i usually find that if ive been exercising heaps and eating really healthy and still havnt lost anything, it can be put down to your body not getting enough water and retaining every little drop it gets. Also beware of bread -a lot of people equate bread consumption with healthyness (like cereals, sandwiches, etc) but try limiting bread (or any other very high carb food, like rice, pasta, potato) to one meal a day... you should notice a huge improvement after that. I am sorry if it seems like im sticking my nose in, im just saying what has worked so far in my experience...

ive progressed a little bit, i last weighed myself a week ago and ive lost half a kilo since then (1.1lbs). I am pretty happy with this considering im out of the waterweight-loss stage, and i ate pretty badly compared to other weeks last week. Makes me feel a little bit more confident that i can get through the christmas/new years period with minimal damage.


----------



## banapple (Jan 4, 2009)

yay I'm glad there's a thread for weight loss support!

I've finally had it today (as I was eating loads of food), I've done my last binge I guess. and I'm going to lose weight!

and I am considered overweight +... not going into details. I'm embarrassed about my body most of the time. I mean, I look alright, because of my height I don't look extremely big. but I'm sick of not wearing any cute clothes and finding anything that's remotely good looking.

so , I've decided starting tomorrow that I'm going to change my diet and lifestyle. it's going to take a lot of work but if I really want this then I know I can get through it. I just need to get the hang of things first. see how I do in about a week lol. plus it's the new year, I guess better to start now than never.

goal: lose about 65 - 70 lb. yea &gt;&lt; I want to look bangin for the summer haha.


----------



## heavenly84 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah weight loss support!! Ok I started my healthy weight loss turn around plan 2 days before New Years (wanted to make sure I started the resolution and get used to it before)

So far so good. I am eating more meals (mini meals throughout the day to keep my metabolism running) eating a bunch of more fruit and yes even chicken and red meat. The only carbs are the pepridge far 15 grain bread. I am also taking vitamins, drinking tons of water, tea, and juice.

I am doing light pilates, streaching and using my bike at home everyday.

So far a week into it and my tight jeans feel loose, and i just notice that I am looking and feeling a lot better. I have a lot more energy now.

Before being a full time student I would eat candy between classes and have a huge junk filled meal for dinner. That is the old bad way to be. I didnt even eat breakfast, only coffee, now its coffee with fruit and multigrain bagle with blueberry creamcheese (yeah that makes me go the extra mile on the bike



)

Yes I am still enjoying my candy and chips but it is way less than what I consumed during classes. I hope I can keep it up when classes start. I also am now not only snacking on sweets but on celery or plain yogurt and berries.

I hope for a supermodel body by Spring break, who doest? But I also want to do this for health and well being. I have seen friends and family have health issues because of their horrible diet, nutrition and lack of exercise. I dont want to be like that.


----------



## antoinette (Jan 13, 2009)

I lost 11kgs in 2 months, by burning approx 1000 calories a day at the gym. For the last month i haven't been able to loose any more weight! i am kind of stagnant at my current weight. I have been trying new excercises lately, like jogging 40mins then stair machine to make up the rest of the 1000 calories..... but i am just not loosing anything!

i consume about 1000 calories a day, so i probably just need to start burning more, right?

any suggestions?


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Jan 13, 2009)

Ease up there, Your body needs atleast 1300-1500 calories just to keep you alive and breathing. And unless your comatose your body will burn a lot more just doing day to day things. Your burning 1000 calories? I can see how you would think that burning as many calories as you consume is a surefire way to lose all the weight you want but your body cant and wont work like that. You are basically making your body run on nothing, which you wouldnt even do to your car. But what your body can do is adapt for the starvation your putting it through and make it so you lose no weight, frustrate the hell out of you and perhaps give you an eating disorder, and eventually, when the cravings for sweet food (another great thing about the body adapting) ultimately hit, you will put on all the weight and then some because of how slow your metabolism is going.

On another note... ive gained 1 kg... in a day! Im not even sure how thats possible. I guess it serves me right for weighing myself two days in a row.


----------



## Glamunition (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, everyone! I have finally decided to take the plunge and diet. I hope that if I can learn to use makeup better, then I can make some changes in my body! I am hoping to lose at least 30 pounds. Has anyone had any luck using Dance Dance Revolution and cutting calories?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2009)

No, i live on the 4th floor so DDR isn't really an option lol. I don't cut my calories, from past appointments with doctors i know in order to loose weight but maintain enough energy to study i need to eat 1500 calories per day, so i count and reorganize my way of eating. Once you have cut all the junk out of your diet, it's easy enough to eat within that number. I still treat myself from time to time.


----------



## Karren (Apr 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Glamunition* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, everyone! I have finally decided to take the plunge and diet. I hope that if I can learn to use makeup better, then I can make some changes in my body! I am hoping to lose at least 30 pounds. Has anyone had any luck using Dance Dance Revolution and cutting calories? My kids love DDR... and anything that will increase the amount of calories you burn is great, imho!! But don't think of it as a diet.... think of it as a change in lifestyle.... other wise when the diet is over.... and you revert back to your old ways, the weight tyically returns.... Good luck!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 20, 2009)

Glamunition: I agree with Karren, see it as a lifestyle and not a diet. I am Vegan and I can't eat A LOT of things and I'm sure many people wouldn't be able to eat this way. I don't see it as a diet though. It works for me because it's a healthy lifestyle and in the long run it'll pay off


----------



## Eunice (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey, everyone!

I am going to begin my own plan soon, and I thought I would share.

First of all, I am going to become vegetarian again soon, possibly pescatarian or flexitarian. I am going to try to fit in 1500 &gt; calories into my daily consumption. Along with changing my diet from healthy to strict, I am going to try to involve more exercise besides walking around four miles a day.

In my entire life time, I have always had a problem with binge eating and compulsively eating, but I believe it is time for me to focus on much more significant and meaningful things in life. I live in an area of America where many people chose unhealthy things to consume and engage in activities of the same sort throughout their entire lives. That makes it all the harder to break apart from the conformity of my area, along with the average person's remarks when attempting to have these types of conversations with them. Though, I am my own person, and I will simply chose to disregard all of their comments.


----------



## Karren (Jun 19, 2009)

Good for you Eunice!!! I have the same problem with compulsive eating and it's hard to get control... I can't believe the food they serve at some of the resturants and the portions are out of control.. I get stuffed eating half of what they bring to the table... My biggie is portions and snacks after dinner... Your definately doing it the right way... life style eating change vs a diet...!!


----------



## autumn87 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi everyone! I really need to lose 20 lbs. i had my first child a year ago and am not back down to my weight yet. right now im 150 and seriously need to get back down to 130 with some definition. i dont look terrible right now but i dont look good, so if there is anyone who could help me out with the best exersizes ( especially stomach) i would really appreciate it.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 19, 2009)

For the belly part, the best workout i've found is pilates. It's simple, easy, and i still do those exercises regularly which is something as i'm a lazy ass. You can watch some videos on videojug



The best part is it works, i still have some water and fat to loose but you can definitely see the muscles under.


----------



## ashnik81 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I am going to start an plan to lose weight. I recently gained a lot of weight over the past year from a very non active job , I am going to be at least swimming everyday during summer. And I am going to use the gym that is provide by my work to increase my weight loss. I am vegetarian almost semi vegan this will help out much with cutting out many things. I need to lose 100 pounds to not be consider overweight , right now I am 265. I need to be at least 160 ish to be normal weight.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jun 23, 2009)

AWW!!! Thank you for the birthday card, Makeup Talk!!!





I just started back with Nutrisystem.

I lost 40 lbs on Nutrisystem last year and kept if off. But, I had to go off of it because of extra expenditures. I wanted to lose 20 more lbs.

I started back up a month ago and lost 4 lbs in the first month, which is good because it comes off slowly and stays off.

16 lbs to go and that'll be my total goal weight loss of 60 lbs!

I put on alot of weight after my colon cancer in 2003. I felt awful!! Being overweight just made me hurt all over.

I feel SO much better now and I've tried Weight watchers and Jenny Craig, but for me, Nutrisystem worked.

You don't have to pay membership fees to start, I'm on the Women's Veggie plan (I don't eat red meat) and they have new frozen menu to choose from and it's YUMMY!

People always say that Nutrisystem's food taste bad. It really doesn't. I sometimes put spices or add something off of the "grocery list" that you can get at the store.

There's no appt's every week to go to and you order online, it comes straight to your door. There's a support group forum and counselors to talk to to give you a boost when you need it.

DOn't have to work out alot. 3-5 a week, 20-30 minutes.

I'm a really busy business women and there's no way I can take out time to do alot of extra stuff, so this works for me really well and it's not that expensive.

Give it a try online and see if it'll work for you, too!

HANG IN THERE! It's taken me a long time, but today's my bday and I'm 49 and I needed to lose the weight for good health.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know this nutrisystem but like something "do-able", i mean how many of us started a diet and then stopped because it was impossible to follow ?


----------



## Karren (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow.. 3 months and no one has needed any support? Lol. Well I have been having issues gaining all the weight I lost during the weekdays, back on the weekends.. Soo agravating!! Its like starting all over again!! I tell myself to watch what I eat but typically that's what I do.. Watch myself eat everything.. But this weekend I didn't gain any weight.. It was tough though because we ate out twice and had a 6 pack of black and gold cup cakes for the Steelers game last night!! Small cup cakes.. But I'm so excitied and have hockey twice this week!!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 7, 2009)

You don't want to hear me say i have trouble setting a time for my usual turbo jam. So i walk, sure, i do some pilates too, but not as much as i would and i also should eat more veggies, i'm sick of tasteless salads at work, so sometimes i have to go for a sandwich ugh.


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have not lost a pound since I had my baby 6 months ago. I weigh exactly the same as when I went for her 6 week check up, talk about frustrating!! And i'm trying which makes this battle even harder!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2009)

Finally!!! Stepped on the scale this morning and I'm 11 pounds lighter than I was on Labor Day.. Hockey wtice helped and eating mainly fruit but I did have a small Frosty yesterday.. Now if I can make it through the weekend and the nephew's wedding without gaining it all back!! Lol.


----------



## .MissDarko. (Oct 9, 2009)

I need to lose 10 kg...


----------



## mandytiffey (Oct 25, 2009)

hi gal...

i lose 10 kg...by using SIY...slim it yourself....it a slimming juice...

no side effect....

need more information about tis product

pls pm me....


----------



## Kunko (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm really happy to find a forum thread like this, I'm trying to lose at least 10lbs. I'm hoping to do this to get healthier and I have diabetes induced by some medication I'm taking so I hope to get it further in control. I've lost like 6-9lbs doing Bollywood dance and just moving around a lot more, but now that I'm working on a break for school I can't move around as much.

Any recommendations?


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, girls.

I'm attempting to lose 10 pounds by June 15th (my birthday!), but I can't seem to find any motivation. Also, my eating habits are horrible! I just eat junk but in small portions.

I need your motivation!!


----------



## nellreno (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey all!

I'd like to lose about ten pounds. About four years ago I developed hypothyroidism, and gained about 35 pounds. I managed to lose it recently, but with the stress of school I gained about ten pounds. I really just don't like the way I look with those ten-ish pounds on, and I really need to just get healthier in general.

I'm gradually trying cut out sodas, and eat a lot more veggies and fruits because I definitely need them in my diet!

Does anyone here have any experience losing weight with hypothyroidism?


----------



## Chris4782 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi girls,

Happy to be part of yours here.

I'm also just start the journey of losing my weight and wanted to lost 15-20kg within 3 month. In last 3 week time i had lost 5kg, hope to going more. ^^

All of us must try hard and be pretty always... ^^


----------



## +melanie (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all

Cutting calories is the way I lost over 20kg in about a year, give or take.

I also lost more than intended and gained on purpose to kick start my metabolism.

I also ate a cheat meal on Sundays.. which was nearly always fish and chips.

I'm 17, and 5'11 and if I knew then what I know now, I could've easily lost a pound or two a week on 2000 calories with walking to/from school (hr each way) but I went a little below.

Just remember not to dip too low with your calories; if you have you have never killed your metabolism, it's only ever 'faulty' for a month at most - like if you were undereating by like 1000cals then up suddenly you should be sweet after 2 weeks.

Now when I do nothing all day I can maintain on 2000calories, when I do even light activity I can get away with 500 more.

A great way to save calories is to NOT drink them - eg fizzy drink. Only drink milk, it can be classed as a food. I drink water and the occasional diet.

Good luck, once you're there it's great. I've nearly maintained, basically effortlessly, for 6months now.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive been here a year and never really noticed this thread before! I'm starting on a plan to loose weight later this week. I have the meals and everything down, I completely understand what to do there but my problem is the amount of exercise to incorporate into my daily routine. My weight loss goal is about 85lbs. I have access to exercise bike, treadmill and an ab crunching machine....which do I do when? And for how long? I''ve been going by distance with the bike and treadmill so far...so to start ive been doing 2km on the bike and 2 km on the treadmill....not a lot but im just starting out. Any advice, tips?


----------



## Chris4782 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi HairEgo, as friend I would like to share my opinion. Fully &amp; heavy exercise I won’t recommended. Due to heavy exercise will bring harm for knee and i'm just affairs that before u has losing weight u may face another problem-- "knee problem".

Why not trying meal re-placement + light exercise?

Currently im trying the meal replacement product may be u can see how my result is first… hahaha ^^


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Chris4782* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi HairEgo, as friend I would like to share my opinion. Fully &amp; heavy exercise I wonâ€™t recommended. Due to heavy exercise will bring harm for knee and i'm just affairs that before u has losing weight u may face another problem-- "knee problem".
Why not trying meal re-placement + light exercise?

Currently im trying the meal replacement product may be u can see how my result is firstâ€¦ hahaha ^^

I've just started on a Nutritional Cleanse system called Isagenix...so I will see how that combined with exercise goes.


----------



## Chris4782 (Feb 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've just started on a Nutritional Cleanse system called Isagenix...so I will see how that combined with exercise goes.




Hehhe....im using Herbalife shakes (Nutrition products) may be u can try as well.

For detail info and also success stories can be go to herbalife.com website or u can PM me anytime for discussion.

Cheer!~


----------



## twistedm (Feb 8, 2010)

My problem is I go really well for a few days, and then slip :-(

If I was ever offered to buy motivation I would pay a million dollars! hehe


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks reija sweetheart.you are wonderful!


----------



## FriendyAnil (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello guys,

i just tell you that why you take nutrition supplements for your health.

it is beneficial for our health rather than any allopathic medicine.nutrition is not any medicine it is our food which we will not take because of our hectic and busy life we are not able to take care of our health and take care of our diet properly.that's why there is lack of problem and lack of injures in our body.so for proper diet and for proper health we should gave proper nutrition for our body.

While it is important to maintain a healthy weight, most people have trouble staying healthy on a weight-loss diet. Often, important nutrients such as iron, protein, and vitamins are left out along with other foods, making us more vulnerable to disease. To make up for lost nutrients, there are several nutritional diet vitamin supplements available.


----------



## sagarika (Apr 8, 2010)

wow that is a fantastic weight loss! any type of exercise is good for you. even isometric until you can go out walking again.


----------



## Marissa "mj" (Apr 8, 2010)

i still have a lot of weight to lose. motivation is all but gone, the sad part is i had it but i lost it. can't get it back ..

at 350 pounds






Down too 187 pounds









back up too 250






how much would you pay for motivation


----------



## kelvinwaugh (May 11, 2010)

If you want to reduce stomach weight , choose a well balanced diet food such as Weight Watchers, rather than a fad diet. Daily you can drink lot of plenty water it is very useful for weight loss. Do some physical activity like walking and arabics.Eat a diet food with lots of fresh fruit and vegetables.Mostly eat fruits and vegetables that are currently available in-season.


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

I am so in an endless cycle .... Weekdays I do great and loose 2 - 4 pounds and come the weekend I blow it all and gain most if not all of it back... This week is worse since we have a department meeting all day tommorow with food.. Thursday I have to go a luncheon meeting with lawyers and the Greek Food fair starts today so the family and I will run over for a lunch and a dinner.. I feel like I'm doomed this week and don't know how to not gain a lot of weight!! Sigh...


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 23, 2010)

*marks my spot*

I have a weight loss consult appointment tomorrow. I'm excited but nervous at the same time! I know this is something I have to do and I have been working on it on and off for quite a few months now. Wish me luck!


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2010)

That's so awesome Bella!! If I didn't have something organized I'd have to do that because I can't seem to get motivated to do it on my own!! Maybe Jillian Michaels? Lol. Hope you like it and it works for you!


----------



## eileenm (Jun 23, 2010)

I am trying to lose around 15lbs, but it's becoming impossible for me. I did manage to lose 5 lbs. 10 more to go still !!


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2010)

The last few pounds are the hardest... Ya think if I tell myself I need to loose 10 pounds more than I really need to I might actually hit my target someday?


----------



## tnftreatments (Jun 26, 2010)

*Before days i am suffering with my heavy weight. After a long time i used herbal hoodia gordonii for my weight loss. Now my weight is reduced up to 20 kgs. Now i am really happy with this. *


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm back ladies! My doctor put me on Phentermine and an excellent food plan that works with my lifestyle (busy busy busy). I also found a great work-out buddy!

*Karren* that is actually a good idea. You just might even exceed your expectations.



eileenm You can totally do it!


----------



## bellabrown (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I just wanted to share! Since Tuesday (4 days) I've lost 7 lbs! It was probably water weight but none the less I'm so happy! Just a small step to my goal ...


----------



## girl2006 (Jul 30, 2010)

^That's great! How did you manage to loose 7 lbs in 4 days?

My goal is to loose about 25-30 lbs. I'm starting to eat a lot of veggis and fruits and drinking lots of water. I hope I can do it this time. I know I need to do something now because each year I'm going to get heavier and heavier. I'm part of a bigger family (not necessarily fat but you know big) so I need to change now to help myself in the future.

I'm 5'9 and about 163 lbs. I'm a size 12 and hope to be about a 6 or 8. That's realistic isn't it? I'm small on the top but big on the bottom so I guess I just have to loose overall weight to see any difference in my lower body. Curse you love handles and thighs. I've always felt self conscious because I am not in proportion. Small chest and big hips and thighs are annoying.


----------



## makingthebest08 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all, I appreciated all your efforts guys in order to loss weight. Me too, I'm doing some experiment such as going to the gym regularly,diet etc. in order to loss weight although it's hard to me to find ultimate goal to my body.


----------



## justinbarby (Aug 16, 2010)

If you want to reduce your weight you can do exercise regularly and also do yoga this is the best way to maintain your body . You can also take diet food. Otherwise join gym for loss your weight.


----------



## GreenEyedGirl7 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have to tell everyone how my older sister lost some weight and became Fabulous! She left for about 5 months and came back looking like a supermodel. This is what she did, and what I now do EVERYDAY: Walk for 45 minutes at a fast paste (this is a great time to clear your head or listen to good music on your ipod



), then 4 times a week following the walk, do a light upper body and lower body toning routine using just your body weight. (upper body 2x's, lower body 2x's) aka, push-ups..even girly ones work, crunches, plank, squats, kicks ect. I will have to say I look pretty good and my stomach is actually toned after having a baby!!!!


----------



## coralluv (Aug 22, 2010)

i was 124 and now 118.5pounds. it took me 2months to lose this much..


----------



## srgrg3104 (Aug 23, 2010)

omg its so awesome to hear that soooo many of us want to loose weight!! stick to your goal ladies and yo will get to it!!!! i recently had my second son and i gained a good 40lbs...uuhhh, but i decided that i didnt want to b as big as i am and i stopped using excuses and started doing tae-boe and i do it atleast 5 out of 7 days 1hr a day and i cut out alot of stuff from my regular eating habbits, like instead of red meat i eat a piece of chicken with salad and grapes and i drink plenty of water....this is really helping in 3 weeks i lost 9lbs...i feel great....i bought the tae-boe video at walmart....im not starving my self i just changed my eating habbits to better my health!!


----------



## stanelyshane (Sep 6, 2010)

As my view to loss the weight there is require to absorb the weight and to absorb the weight there is require to follow the exercise as your comfort like heavy weight exercise, swimming, cycling and so on. Also to get the effective weight loss then there is also require to follow the diet schedule.


----------



## darc1544 (Jan 2, 2011)

I need to lose 30lbs and it's sooo hard!!!...i dont get the support i need from people around me because they all tease me so much and tell me im fat...and words of that sort.....I always start exercising started with about 15-20 mins a day I was ok with it when school went on vacation so it was just work then home to exercise but now school is about to reopen and i feel so tired when i get home...i eat lots of raw veggies and fruits but i dont seem to lose anything without exercising...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep your chin up ! Loosing weight is a long process, eating a healthy, balanced diet and exercising is the only true method to loose weight, so keep exercising ! A little per day is enough, don't overdo it either. Feeling tired is normal when you're eating raw, it takes more energy for your body to break down raw food compared to "cooked" meals. But if you feel it's something unrelated to your timetable or your food diet, you could always check it out with your doctor, it could be anemia.

At least try to walk, if nothing else. Walk to the shop, walk to your school, any occasion is a good occasion. You could also consider the bike option, if your work or your school remain in a close area. I absolutely hate gym clubs, but yoga and pilates can be practised at home, you can do a few poses of yoga before going to bed, it's extremely relaxing and you're working out too. It's also the cheapest workout i found as all you really need is a yoga mat.

About what other people say, let them talk. You will always find people more inspired than you, ready to share their 2 cents wisdom with you. What truly matters is what _you_ want, and being thin doesn't mean being healthy. I've seen thin people eating fast food like i couldn't do without gaining all the calories in weight, but i bet my bloodwork is better than theirs.


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm about 220lbs I think at the moment.

I'd like to lose something around 70lbs.

I hope to lose it all this year... I bought this dress in order to keep me motivated!


----------



## alexander10 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a bit of weight to lose but to me, it doesn't matter about the number. I want to look and feel good and lose a few inches. It might be a good idea to have challenges, like drinking enough water every day, like having a streak of days.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 10, 2011)

I just wanted to share this with all of you, especially with those who are in a motivational whole right now...

I've felt chubby my whole life (usually wore a European 8 for tops/10-12 for bottoms) but never had the willpower to lose weight. I tried it, it went well for a couple of weeks.. I'd loose some... then, I'd hit a plateau and just started eating as much crap as before. I moved to the United States in April 2010, got married AND gained 20 lbs. I didn't notice it at first but when my mom sent me a couple of clothes from home which I wasn't able to take on the plane none of them fit me anymore. I was so bummed.. but still didn't change anything.

On 3/28/11 I woke up, brushed my teeth.. looked in the mirror... and said to myself: Seriously? You're just gonna be one of those people who always complain, but don't change anything?

An hour later I was on the way to the gym, signed up and worked out for 3 hours. After I came home I threw out all unhealthy snacks and went grocery shopping.

I have been counting calories with the (free) iPhone app "My Fitnes Pal" ever since, I have been watching what and how much I eat and I work out on a regular basis. And most important of all: I don't let myself get stressed out if don't loose anything or "only" .2 lbs over the course of a week.

I started at 151.4 lbs (the highest I've been was in Summer 2010 at 156 lbs - I got one of my random diet "attacks" back then, too and managed to keep of 4 lbs of the 8 I lost in a rather unhealthy way; I only ate one meal a day. Don't do this to yourself!!) and weighed in at 144 lbs this past Monday. I know, some people loose way more than that in less than a month but each body is different and works different, and we shouldn't forget that.

My most important rule is that if I want to keep off the weight forever, I can't just limit myself to carrots and apples. I still eat "unhealthy" stuff (Chipolte/Qdoba, Burgers, Fries,etc) but I make up for it in working out and PORTION CONTROL. If I order a burrito, I eat half of it. If I order a (Veggie) Burger - I'm a vegetarian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - and it comes with a side of fries, I don't eat the fries.. you get the idea.

We can all look the way we want to just by giving ourselves the time to get there and not stress out over gaining .2 lbs!!

Happy dieting, ladies!!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a good amount of weight to lose. 50+ It seems almost impossible. I have been overweight my whole life. I have PCOS (insulin resistance) so it's a constant struggle. I've just recently started seeing a nutritionist and she is wonderful. I'm learning to eat healthy and exercise. Although I have always been active I've always had a hard time eating healthy but now I'm learning the benefits of eating a balanced diet. It's definitely going to be a life long struggle. My husband and I are trying to have a baby and I really don't want to pass any of my bad habits on to my child.

@Karren- I know you commented a while ago but I felt like what you said is so relevant. I'm in the same cycle of eating well during the week and then the weekends kill me. I talked to my nutritionist about it and she just said that eventually I will find that I will have only one splurge day a week instead of a whole weekend of splurge so that has been my challenge. I've been doing pretty good now keeping it to one day. Its not easy!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Nov 28, 2011)

I need to lost 50lbs too! Let's keep each other updated and inspired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Deal Hezzie?!
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a good amount of weight to lose. 50+ It seems almost impossible. I have been overweight my whole life. I have PCOS (insulin resistance) so it's a constant struggle. I've just recently started seeing a nutritionist and she is wonderful. I'm learning to eat healthy and exercise. Although I have always been active I've always had a hard time eating healthy but now I'm learning the benefits of eating a balanced diet. It's definitely going to be a life long struggle. My husband and I are trying to have a baby and I really don't want to pass any of my bad habits on to my child.


----------



## spittingpink (Nov 28, 2011)

what, if any app's have people used?

I use http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ on my android cos I like the barcode food scanner and that you can add in excersize but I'm not sure how acurate it is.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 29, 2011)

Its a deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to lost 50lbs too! Let's keep each other updated and inspired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Deal Hezzie?!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 5, 2011)

Today I'm going to start Weight Watchers! Wish me luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm going to start Weight Watchers! Wish me luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 12, 2011)

I started Weight Watchers last Monday and I lost 1.8 lbs in a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 12, 2011)

yay! Thats awesome! Way to go! Its not easy to eat healthy but look at the results?!

I went to the nutritionist the other week and she says I'm doing great. I haven't weighted myself but my clothes are fitting better and someone commented on me looking skinnier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started Weight Watchers last Monday and I lost 1.8 lbs in a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 13, 2011)

For me, it's that last 10 pounds that is very difficult to lose, as well as...toning... I need to do lots of toning. ARGH.

As for diet, I need to stop eating so much sugar and salt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And although I have not had sugar/sweeteners in my regular coffee or tea for 10 years now, I've been regularly drinking the latte/mochas at starbucks...

I've been trying to eat at home ever since food poisoning/stomach flu that I got two weeks ago. It was awful.

I need to eat home-made food as much as I can, so that I can no longer tolerate over-salted...greasy food I eat when i eat out. Ahh!


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 13, 2011)

I've signed up my mom to gym, and we've been going together for a month now.

She's quite overweight. I would say 200lbs at 5'8. She has tried diets, but she just can't control herself when it comes to SWEET stuff like cakes and cookies.

She's turning 50 soon, and I need her to watch her weight and cholesterol, etc. I believe her body fat is at over 40%.. EEEk!

Another problem...she eats when she is upset. Uh oh!


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont really eat out. Maybe once every other month. But I still try to stay away from the ad carbs (i.e. white potatoes) and go for more veggies. I feel soooooooooooo much better since I started eating fruits and veggies with every meal.
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me, it's that last 10 pounds that is very difficult to lose, as well as...toning... I need to do lots of toning. ARGH.
> 
> ...




I'm definitely an emotional eater. Thats why I dont even buy junk food. If its not there, I cant eat it. But I have one splurge day a week. My nutritionist told me that the ppl she has worked with who have been successful at weight loss are those who had one splurge day a week.



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've signed up my mom to gym, and we've been going together for a month now.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Dec 19, 2011)

So I went to Weight Watchers this morning and I lost 1 lb! Total has been 2.8. It feels like this whole weight loss thing is gonna take forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep telling myself it's better than a 2.8 lbs gained!


----------



## ladygrey (Dec 24, 2011)

Come the new year, I am definitely going to make losing weight and getting in better shape a priority. I definitely need to eat better, and I really, really need to lose about 50 pounds! I'm going to make it my goal to jog an entire 5K by next August. That sounds like a really far time away, but I am horribly, horribly out of shape as far as cardio goes.

I'm also trying to get my mom on board with this. She lost about 30 pounds at the beginning of the year, but there hasn't been any progress since. She's terribly overweight, and she's been having really bad pain in one of her knees lately. She's been to the dr and has had an MRI done to see what the problem was, but they didn't find anything. I'm no medical expert, but I think if she lost weight that would really help out that issue!


----------



## brandysmantoya (Jun 10, 2012)

you know what helped me to lose weight? HCG. I know, I know people will say it is drastic, fad diet whatever. I am just saying that I lost 27 lb in 45 days with HCG and could lose more if I hadn't been cheating. Why not exercise but HCG? because I was too fat to exercise. my blood pressure went through the rooth when I tried to exercise. So after I lost 27 lb I started to exercise and now I am losing more with regular low carb diet and exercise. But without HCG I am not sure what I would do


----------



## divadoll (Aug 3, 2012)

So how's everyone doing with their weight loss goals? So far, in 2 months, I have lost 20lbs. I'm not really counting 15 of those as I only recently gained them so losing that was to correct my dairy binge that i was on. Now I'm on track in losing the 50lbs (now 45). Hopefully by early summer next year, I'll reach my goal or sooner.


----------

